
Biohackers Are on a Secret Hunt for the Coronavirus Vaccine [video] - ur-whale
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BTvVnOgc10
======
ur-whale
If you want to help them, they have a bitcoin funding addie:

[https://www.blockchain.com/btc/address/bc1qccn54y3l4a9un7dhq...](https://www.blockchain.com/btc/address/bc1qccn54y3l4a9un7dhqnuewd22jx5vnruhf0dqve)

